# How to install hydraulic cylinders



## jst4u2c (Jan 14, 2006)

i got a 96 neon im wondering how 2 do the front any help?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

post pics of your suspension.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

post up of some pics of them.


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

i remember the cheap way, back in the day. jus cut the strut above the spring perch then cut the bottom end off, install the hose on the cylinder and slide it thru the hollow strut. i know that sounds ghetto and there is alot of other ways of doing it. im just saying LOL


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Feb 17 2011, 01:36 PM~19892905
> *i remember the cheap way, back in the day. jus cut the strut above the spring perch then cut the bottom end off, install the hose on the cylinder and slide it thru the hollow strut. i know that sounds ghetto and there is alot of other ways of doing it. im just saying LOL
> *


:yes: thats the way I did it. Cant put in springs that way but with accumulators it rode smooth as fuck. Since the front stroke swiveled with the wheel turning I used full time swivel fittings so the hose didnt have to move with the turning wheel and stroke. 

rear










front


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 17 2011, 01:53 PM~19893045
> *:yes:  thats the way I did it.  Cant put in springs that way but with accumulators it rode smooth as fuck.  Since the front stroke swiveled with the wheel turning I used full time swivel fittings so the hose didnt have to move with the turning wheel and stroke.
> 
> rear
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like the swivel fitting ideal


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

That's how I did mine I cut the strut and slide them in front and rear


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

you're welcome


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Feb 18 2011, 12:15 AM~19898553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know you know your shit so Im not puttin ya down at all. But on my "ghetto" version of what you did I broke hoses so many times because the when you turn the wheel left and right the hose would flex back and forth and eventually break. Even using the tight rubber sleeves over the last 6" of the hose. Thats why I had to go with them $40 swivels. They make 90 degree swivels but they were only good to 1500 psi and they would break. I had to use the stronger ones but they were only straight fittings so I had to use a shit ton of fittings to elbow it out of the way of the CV shaft. (btw this was a lumina not a neon so Im not sure how a neon is setup). 

Thats a clean ass kit tho, wish shit like that was around 10 years ago


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I still got them full time swivels if anyone wants to buy :happysad:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I did them that way running the hose at the bottom are a little tricky when running them. You clamp it down to the body but leave enough loose for the strut to turn.

I then I tried it another way , I drilled threw the power ball and added a swivel fitting on it and used revers cylinders.

























































I still have enough clearence from the hood.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks good ^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I run two 90 degree fittings and kick the hose straight up. Then attach the hose to the body. I have done who knows how many cars this way and never had an issue.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Feb 18 2011, 11:16 AM~19901420
> *I run two 90 degree fittings and kick the hose straight up. Then attach the hose to the body. I have done who knows how many cars this way and never had an issue.
> 
> 
> ...


same way i'm doing it. For ease though, I am looking at getting some cylinders made with a side port. also mine i run a spring and accumulator though so my cylinder is moving up and down in there a little bit.


----------



## luciferi (Oct 25, 2006)

I had a camber/caster plate made with a spherical bearing rather than a powerball. I mounted the cylinder in place of the shock in a coilover setup I had.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jst4u2c_@Feb 16 2011, 04:27 PM~19885782
> *i got a 96 neon im wondering how 2 do the front any help?
> *


i never knew your car wasn't lifted in front?  


i guess that explains the 2 batteries...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 19 2011, 12:57 AM~19907117
> *i never knew your car wasn't lifted in front?
> i guess that explains the 2 batteries...
> *


x2


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luciferi_@Feb 18 2011, 07:57 PM~19906074
> *I had a camber/caster plate made with a spherical bearing rather than a powerball. I mounted the cylinder in place of the shock in a coilover setup I had.
> 
> 
> ...


That's G


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Damn, I know a dude with a neon, wonder how much he is gettin back for taxes. id like to do that


----------



## jst4u2c (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the help fellas! Now hopefully I can get this shit done!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luciferi_@Feb 18 2011, 10:57 PM~19906074
> *I had a camber/caster plate made with a spherical bearing rather than a powerball. I mounted the cylinder in place of the shock in a coilover setup I had.
> 
> 
> ...


Hold on now. I don't think most people are ready for this kind of quality around here. Custom machined parts, tig welding, and dom tubing. Thats some nice work


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Interesting topic, nice pictures..


----------

